# bad acne



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

hi all i have very bad acne on my back, shoulders and chest the spots are big and hurt like hell and jus pop on there own and when they pop they are full of blood and yellow stuff. ive bein to see my gp who perscribed me with tetralysal capsuals and ive bein takin them for 7 weeks now and the spots seem to be gettin worse now and not better. i have also bein usin benzyl peroxide gel twice a day and moisturising regulary. any ideas as im seriously fed up with it now?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi pal, suffering from acne on back and face myself and I know how it can knock your confidence. I just want mine gone now the weather's getting better. If the antibiotics doesn't seem to be having an effect. Maybe make another appointment with your GP and he may make arrangements for you to see a skin specialist. They'll be able to help you through a few different options mate.

I've just been put on Doxycycline? So will see if it does anything for mine.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

what caused your acne ?


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

ive always had acne from my teens and i have done a test only cycle and a test and tren cycle but these didnt have any effect on my spots and the last cycle and pct was finished in october last year. the acne only started gettin worse mid january. im goin to make another appointment with my gp 2mo i just hope i start gettin some were


----------



## Bodybuilder91 (May 17, 2010)

Hey mate i suffer from painful acne over my chest shoulders and back. I visited the doctors and they put me on tetralysal and tbh it didnt do a thing for me so he has refered me to a dermatologist. I'm trying megadosing of vitamin b5, i only started today so it's obviously too soon to know if its working but i have read alot of good reviews! http://www.acne.org/vitamin-b5-reviews/52/page2.html and http://www.acne.org/messageboard/Vitamin-B5-Information-t15341.html


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi mate it's cyctic acne you have and there is only one thing that will sort it ot and that's accutane every one will say it's harsh and to try other thing but belive me they won't work the only thing that will for cystic acne is accutane I talk from expirance.


----------



## jayrs2k (Jun 2, 2010)

a few people have sed to use accutane and i did ask my gp but he said they dont like to perscribe it and i cant get it elsewere


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

If it's as bad as you saying demand to see the derm they are the ones that will give you accutane.gp can't give you it.he will try and give you all sorts of **** that won't work the longer you leave it the more Scars you will have.have you got much scaring at the minute.


----------



## TikkA (Sep 4, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> If it's as bad as you saying demand to see the derm they are the ones that will give you accutane.gp can't give you it.he will try and give you all sorts of **** that won't work the longer you leave it the more Scars you will have.have you got much scaring at the minute.


Yes you can only get it from a derm, but they wouldnt refer me because it wasnt severe.

So i bought some Retin-A online and this is doing the trick for me at the minute.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

TikkA said:


> Yes you can only get it from a derm, but they wouldnt refer me because it wasnt severe.
> 
> So i bought some Retin-A online and this is doing the trick for me at the minute.


Where did you get retin-a without prescription?


----------



## TikkA (Sep 4, 2010)

dalboy said:


> Where did you get retin-a without prescription?


alldaychemist mate


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

jayrs2k said:


> a few people have sed to use accutane and i did ask my gp but he said they dont like to perscribe it and i cant get it elsewere


You can get accutane from united pharmacies mate. I've bought it off there plenty of times... it does the trick and is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jayrs2k said:


> hi all i have very bad acne on my back, shoulders and chest the spots are big and hurt like hell and jus pop on there own and when they pop they are full of blood and yellow stuff. ive bein to see my gp who perscribed me with tetralysal capsuals and ive bein takin them for 7 weeks now and the spots seem to be gettin worse now and not better. i have also bein usin benzyl peroxide gel twice a day and moisturising regulary. any ideas as im seriously fed up with it now?


Alright mate i was the same... Like afew people have all ready said roaccutane/accutane is the only Med that works really, the cheapest ive seen it for is here- http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1 and there good to go

Only a Dermo can perscribe roaccutane/accutane... My doctor had me on loads of different antibotics and nothing worked and this went on for well over two years im coverd in scars because i never got it under control fast enough!

Before you try roaccutane/accutane, try taking this everyday for at lease 3 months... I seen results within 1 month and worked well for me ive got no spots now... i still get a oily face/nose now and then but no spots though but i use panoxyl bodywash for that now!

10,000 iu of Vit A

1000mg Vit C

400 iu Vit E

Strong B complex (100mg each)

30mg Zinc

200 mcg Chromium

Have a look at this mate- http://www.buzzle.com/articles/vitamins-help-treat-acne.html

I got all mine from holland and barrett- Theyve got a sale on at the moment as well... Give it ago mate you never know!


----------

